# Two new NPTs: Comments and suggestions?



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Here are some tank setup pictures. I'm new to aquariums as I've mentioned before. Now I have set up two 2.5 gal tanks for each betta.

Filter: None
Plants: Brazilian pennywort, water wisteria, amazon swords




















(Hiko's tank)

Are the tanks overrun or do I need more? I've read on one thread to always buy more than what you need as some plants don't make it.

If there's anything major that's considered "wrong" in my setups, please let me know so I can remedy those issues.

Thanks.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

I see that you dont have lighting fixtures...
That might be a problem in the future that would make your plant grow really slow or worse


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Would it be okay since I do have natural light on a window to the far left of the tanks?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry, the natural light won't work. You need to buy a light.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Could you give me some specs for the lighting fixture I need?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Natural light CAN work in a select few cases... I don't think it will for your situation though. I would get a ~6500k daylight fluorescent bulb... You can even use the CFLs (twirly ones) and just put them in a lamp.

The other thing is that you used large diameter gravel as the cap... I would be very careful not to kick any of the dirt up while changing water.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Make sure its Daylight bulb if you're gonna use 1 and Flourescent if 2 bulbs


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The bulb should always be in the daylight spectrum, no matter how many you use...


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Not trying to be rude but why do I need the light? The plants were tagged under low to medium light reqs online...

Oh and if I do get light, how many hours do I need to keep the lamp on and at what times?

MattsBettas: Yeah, the water gets cloudy easy if I move the decor. Water's clear now though but I see your point.
What kind of cap should I look for?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Low to medium light requirements mean anywhere from 1-4 watts of flourescent light per gallon. Daylight just isn't powerful enough. 

Small-grained sand makes a good cap.  Just make sure it's inert - a lot of sand sold by pet shops is designed for cichlid tanks and is intended to artificially raise the pH and hardness.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Daylight is kinda strong here esp. since we're a tropical country but yeah, I guess it'd be great for days too when it's cloudy/stormy.


How fine do the sand particles have to be? Does that kind of sand have name of sorts?

Believe me I try to be specific with sellers here and even if we speak the same language it takes a lot of effort before they finally understand as most of them only want to sell rather than entertain aquarium related questions... :-(


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Low to medium light requirements mean anywhere from 1-4 watts of flourescent light per gallon. Daylight just isn't powerful enough.
> 
> Small-grained sand makes a good cap.  Just make sure it's inert - a lot of sand sold by pet shops is designed for cichlid tanks and is intended to artificially raise the pH and hardness.


Im talking about daylight (metal halide) lamp and not just daylight from the window here is a simple chart of kelvin that can help beginners for lighting system and which bulb that they need

(preferably flourescent and upwards in this case)


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Daylight is kinda strong here esp. since we're a tropical country but yeah, I guess it'd be great for days too when it's cloudy/stormy.
> 
> 
> How fine do the sand particles have to be? Does that kind of sand have name of sorts?
> ...


as for the lights.. I leave mine open for atleast 10 hrs and maximum of 14hrs..
And which part in philippines do you live in? Do you live in Manila? Because I know a pretty good petshop in there and they sell a wide variety of fishes, gravels and about everything you need for aquarium


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, I'm in Manila. 

Are the lights safe for that long? I'm kinda worried they'll overheat/short without supervision.

That'd be helpful if I could find a fish store. I have some spare time this week and I can definitely take the time out to shop for the fish.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

There's this petshop called bioresearch at SM North Edsa.
It's located at the groundfloor of the main building.
As far as I know it's my favorite pet shop of all times


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Yeah, I'm in Manila.
> 
> Are the lights safe for that long? I'm kinda worried they'll overheat/short without supervision.
> 
> That'd be helpful if I could find a fish store. I have some spare time this week and I can definitely take the time out to shop for the fish.


For the lights, there shouldnt be any problems about overheating or anything as long as the lights are made by good company and has a good quality


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

jayr232 said:


> There's this petshop called bioresearch at SM North Edsa.
> It's located at the groundfloor of the main building.
> As far as I know it's my favorite pet shop of all times



Hey, what a coincidence! I was there just now for shoe shopping. If I'm not mistaken it's inside the mall right?

I get my supplies at Cartimar since most stores kinda just restock from there. They're not very helpful TBH but the price there for most anything is way lower than what I'd pay at the mall.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey pare a single t8 fixture should be more than enough to light both of those tanks. Any more and you might get algae


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh, okay. How do I set it up my tanks. What will hold it up?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Just set the light fixture on top of tank, a 24 inch fixture should be good just lay it across the top.

The fixture should look like this and it's probably more cheaper in pi
http://www.amazon.com/Perfecto-Repl...&sr=8-26&keywords=t8+fixture+24+inch+aquarium

I use one of these in my 5 gallon long and it gives me about medium light


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, thanks. I found a decent light fixture for cheap. I'm buying a second one for Lark. I'll just see how this brand works for now.

jayr232: I went to Bioresearch. Turns out their products are the same as the ones at Cartimar - just overpriced. :/


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

jayr232 said:


> Im talking about daylight (metal halide) lamp and not just daylight from the window here is a simple chart of kelvin that can help beginners for lighting system and which bulb that they need
> 
> (preferably flourescent and upwards in this case)


My comment was aimed at Vergil.


----------

